# Kindle Voyage Frozen



## Straker (Oct 1, 2010)

My Voyage is frozen on the last page I read yesterday. Apparently it didn't go to sleep as usual when I closed the cover. I can't go backwards or forwards by touch or by using the buttons on the side. Pressing the reset button on the back has no effect. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

To restart it, first plug it in and let it charge up for a few hours to make sure there's plenty of juice. Then press and hold the button for a good 30 to 40 seconds. You should see the screen flash a couple of times and, when you finally release the button, it should restart.

If that doesn't work, contact Kindle CS. They'll probably have you do the same thing, but, in the end, if it won't restart, they may offer you a discount on a replacement device, either new or refurbished.


----------



## Straker (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Ann, that worked.


----------

